# SMART Repair recommendation



## fingers1963 (Aug 1, 2010)

While moving my daughter I stupidly reversed my car BMW E61 and caught a low wall. Bumper integrity is good no cracks or dents but nasty paint scrape on the bumper, this is the first mark of any sort this car has had in 10 years so i am gutted. Keen to get it repaired any recommendations in the Essex area where I can get a decent job and invisible repair.

Cheers


----------

